# Cannot compile 2.6.38 because of atmsar11.fw

## machinarium

Hi folks. 

Recently I make a cd of minimal installation of Gentoo, boot from it (some errors about nfsmount and RAID array), download the stage3 and latest portage, use the genkernel all to build the whole kernel. But errors happened:

```

INSTALL sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko

MKDIR /lib/firmware/acenic/

make[1]: ***No rule to make target '/lib/firmware/./', needed by '/lib/firmware/atmsar11.fw'. Stop

make[1]: ***Waiting  for unfinished jobs....

MKDIR /lib/firmware/adaptec/

make: *** [_modinst_post] Error 2

Error: Failed to compile the 'modules_install' target...

```

Any ideas? Thanks in advance. 

Here is the version information: 

Kernel:2.6.38-r6

GenKernel:3.4.10.907

Minimal CD: install-x86-minimal-20110607.iso

Stage3: stage3-i686-20110607.tar.bz2

Portage: Lastest

----------

## cach0rr0

youll need to do one of two things:

-gather up all firmware you need, such as the one for this card, and install it (if available in portage, just emerge it), and then re-run genkernel

OR

-do genkernel --menuconfig all, then go through menuconfig and deselect the option to include external firmware

----------

## machinarium

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> youll need to do one of two things:
> 
> -gather up all firmware you need, such as the one for this card, and install it (if available in portage, just emerge it), and then re-run genkernel
> 
> OR
> ...

 

Thanks for your reply. Now I believe my problem has something to do with Bug 341943. Because when I deselect the corresponding firmware, the error in Bug 341943 came up. And I am ready to downgrade the version of make to 3.81, but I don't know to do it. Any one has tutorial on it ? Thanks.

----------

## machinarium

OK. I solved this problem through downgrading the version of make to 3.81-r2 using below command:

```
emerge =make-3.81.r2
```

.

And the problem about the atmsar11.fw is also disappear.

----------

## kirrun

Downgrading make is not a good idea as this behavoiur is not a regression but instead closing an undocumented hole.

IMO, this should be reported as a bug in the kernel (if it is not alreasy fixed in more recent versions).

----------

## 0x0f

This firmware is used by the Madge Network Collage 155 PCI ATM card

See link below

http://libreplanet.org/wiki/LinuxLibre:ATM_AMBASSADOR

The solution to get the kernel to compile is

run make menuconfig

remove the ATM drivers from the kernel configuration under networking section or just the Madge ATM card

Save the kernel configuration

rerun genkernel all

Hope this helps 

0x0f

----------

## audiodef

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -do genkernel --menuconfig all, then go through menuconfig and deselect the option to include external firmware

 

This worked for me when I created a custom stage4 from my production server and built a genkernel for a virtual test server.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## g0del

Thanks 0x0f nice one, clean fix.

----------

